# 2017 Chicagoland Orchid Festival



## tomkalina (Sep 16, 2017)

The 2017 Chicagoland Orchid Festival will be held next weekend, September 22-24. 2017 and Fox Valley Orchids will once again be one of the guest growers selling Paph/Phrag seedlings, compots and divisions at Orchids By Hausermann in Villa Park, IL. The hours are 8am-5pm Friday and Saturday and 10am-3pm on Sunday. Hope to see a lot of our ST friends there!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Sep 16, 2017)

My orchid society is planning on carpooling and attend on Saturday, 09/23/17! This is always a fun event and very informative.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 16, 2017)

Great! So far, we have three buses coming in as well as car-pooling individuals. Should be fun!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2017)

I was planning on coming with some friends, until we got word that my husband is receiving a "Lifetime Achievement Award" from the Michigan Historical Society. It is a big honor, and it is being given to him Friday evening. I guess (!) he is even more important than orchids!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 17, 2017)

That's great Dot.


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 17, 2017)

Agreeing with your priorities, Dot, but we'll miss you. Our congratulations to Lee on his accomplishments!


----------



## abax (Sep 17, 2017)

Congratulations to your husband Dot. That's quite an
honor.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks, all. Yes, I think my head will become bigger than his, though!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Sep 19, 2017)

Excellent news Dot.


----------



## orchid527 (Sep 27, 2017)

Was able to purchase a flask of tigrinum at the orchid festival for a reasonable price. Mike


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2017)

Photos?


----------

